# PVC Laser Vortex Tunnel



## diyhaunter (Sep 18, 2014)

Hey everyone, we built this tunnel for last year's haunt. I just finally got around to making the video. What do you guys think?


----------



## mikkojay (Sep 15, 2014)

*I want one*



diyhaunter said:


> What do you guys think?


I think its freaking wicked! Thanks for documenting the build- Lasers are one of my other vices, so this is perfect. Oh, and thumbs up for being from NE!
Thanks, Mike


----------



## diyhaunter (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks, it was a fun build. I've noticed there are quite a few people on here from NE.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice work! I've always loved these things.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That is a huge amount of work....but oh so worth it....nice job
I tried a plastic tunnel one year and had it blow down or pulled down by wind/rain..
Kids still talk about the "baby head disco"


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Interesting set up, I like it!


----------



## diyhaunter (Sep 18, 2014)

beelce said:


> That is a huge amount of work....but oh so worth it....nice job
> I tried a plastic tunnel one year and had it blow down or pulled down by wind/rain..
> Kids still talk about the "baby head disco"


It's not that much work if you have some helpers.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Very nice. I had an idea for something like this after looking at my wife's first greenhouse from last year (similar construction) and this video helps a lot with figuring out the do's and don'ts of building it, such as the door of to the side as an exit. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Awesome! I like the fact that it was 60ft. long, plenty of time for the fear to really build up!


----------

